# ER? What's happening with TNT?



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

I record and watch ER every day. AFAIK we have a couple-few years to go. I just noticed TNT has it on for just FIVE more episodes, then they air some (to me) C&@p, Supernatural, at that time period. No other information.

What am I missing here? Do you know what's happening with TNT.

I cant find any info on the TNT site.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It sounds like TNT is dropping it. It is hard to believe. It has always been on there.
I started watching ala TNT back in 2000. It was on for 2 hours in the morning and I would even arrange my shift at work to come in a 1 so I could watch it (pre tivo days). I had never seen it until then so I had some catching up to do. 

It may be time to turn to friends with the dvd's or netflix. You may not be missing much by losing the last couple years. The first 7 were the best.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Well, I was never "into" ER before. I tend to choose one series and follow it to the end. I think it's weird to stop before the end--I figured it had a couple more months. Good or bad, I feel a lack of, er, closure. 

I don't "do" DVDs. Watching one hour was a nice ritual. If I had it on DVD, I'd probably mainline the show and down it in two days!

Hey, my forties were probably my best, . . . but that doesn't mean I don't wanna live out this decade and maybe a few more mediocre ones!!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

My guess is that another network has purchased the rights to the series. I don't have any evidence, but a still popular series like ER doesn't usually just disappear.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks LS! I'll bet you're correct. 

But by the time it is re-aired and they get back to the 13th year, I'll have lost the flow.

It seems irresponsible to stop with just 2 1/2 years of episodes to go, but that's from my perspective as a viewer. I know they must go where the money is.

But it lets me down, like stopping a show in the middle and going on to a different one. This doesn't follow The Rules According to Me. I'm growling through my tears.

At least TNT has followed ER episodes chronologically. That's something they don't do for other shows e.g., the Law and Orders.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It may be that they just don't have the rights to show the last couple years. I notice that with Malcolm in the Middle, there seems to be a year or two missing...in the middle. 

Also they have been showing ER for many, many years and for a long time with 2 shows a day, so they have gone to the end (their end) and then restarted more than a few times. I totally understand the 'mainlining' of a dvd. I did that two weeks ago with The Office. I went thru 5 seasons in just a couple weeks and now I am withdrawal. 

That all said, do you have a favorite episode or season?


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

When I got my first TiVo, TNT was just starting a new cycle of ER from season 1. I recorded 10 shows a week and watched it all the way through, it was awesome. The series really should have ended with Dr. Green's death.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Funny, I have no idea of how often or when it showed before I watched it. The only thing that matters about it it to me is NOW and they're stopping midstream while _I'm _hooked. And I foresee withdrawal as I try to find another series to hook on to. Oh woe is me alackaday!

FWIW, they only have been showing from 11 am to 12 noon M-F.

I've enjoyed the whole series. And the only thing good about all this is I have 5 days to prepare for the cold turkeying. Sob. I guess I'll go to rehab.

I can't believe it's worth it for me to buy a DVD player and the series just to watch ER. Thanks for the sympathy. I wish there were better news.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

megory said:


> At least TNT has followed ER episodes chronologically. That's something they don't do for other shows e.g., the Law and Orders.


I agree, I wish they would do it for Law and Order too. Usually, they just jump all over the place.

I don't see anything about TNT losing the syndication deal so maybe their taking it off air for anothe new deal?

I usually record it on my dvr but I stop watching after season 11 and hope for the restart and the good 'ol days...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

megory said:


> Funny, I have no idea of how often or when it showed before I watched it. The only thing that matters about it it to me is NOW and they're stopping midstream while _I'm _hooked. And I foresee withdrawal as I try to find another series to hook on to. Oh woe is me alackaday!
> 
> FWIW, they only have been showing from 11 am to 12 noon M-F.
> 
> ...


E.R. for two hours was always great. I am sorry they knocked it down to just one.

I could lend you a dvd player - I have one but it needs a new remote - but I don't have dvd's past season 7, you would need netflix or something for that.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Aww, that's so sweet, thanks! But no. I realldon't want to add another viewing apparatus. I have things I'm supposed to be doing. Hahah

Now, however irrational on my part, I'm POd at TNT.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

FireMen2003 said:


> I agree, I wish they would do it for Law and Order too. Usually, they just jump all over the place.
> 
> I don't see anything about TNT losing the syndication deal so maybe their taking it off air for anothe new deal?
> 
> I usually record it on my dvr but I stop watching after season 11 and hope for the restart and the good 'ol days...


Indeed. I can't find anything either. I guess I'll growl for a few more days or so.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My question about TNT is who's been watching two daily hours of Angel for the last three years or so?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> My guess is that another network has purchased the rights to the series. I don't have any evidence, but a still popular series like ER doesn't usually just disappear.


So did TNT cancel it, or just not renew it?


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> My question about TNT is who's been watching two daily hours of Angel for the last three years or so?


I watched it for one rotation, and still use TiVo to pick up favorite episodes.


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

> That all said, do you have a favorite episode or season?


"Hell and High Water" from the early part of season #2. That's the one where Dr. Ross saves the young boy who is trapped in a storm drain.

Yeah, it is strange that TNT is dropping the show but it would not surprise me if someone else picked it up (like ION).


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I liked the arc where Dr. Greene was fighting Cancer, "Orion in the Sky" was a good episode...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> My question about TNT is who's been watching two daily hours of Angel for the last three years or so?


Waving hand. I still watch it in the mornings when I am tired of Malcolm or the news.



SorenTodd said:


> "Hell and High Water" from the early part of season #2. That's the one where Dr. Ross saves the young boy who is trapped in a storm drain.


That is a good one!! 
Season one 'Love's Labor Lost' always has me in tears. Dr. Greene delivers a baby but the Mom dies. 
Season 6 - 'Be Still My Heart' and 'All in the Family' when Lucy and Carter are shot. 
Season 1 - Nurse Hathaway's wedding...or almost wedding. 
And my favorite of all is 'Exodus' from seaon 4, when the hospital is filled with toxins from a patient at a nearby chemical spill and it's shut down and Dr. Carter is in charge.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I may just have to pull out my dvd's and start watching these again, it's been awhile since I saw them.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The only episode I really liked, for some reason, was "Blizzard" from season 1 (the one where there was a massive crash on a freeway and they spent the entire episode dealing with it).

They teased an episode just like it later in the series - I think there was a passenger jet crash, but just as they were getting ready to handle it, the message came through that there were no survivors.

-- Don


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

I enjoyed the whole arc with Dr. Carter, Benton and Dr. Gant. The whole ending was not expected at all in "Night Shift"...

It was one of the few times that Dr. Benton showed emotions...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

FireMen2003 said:


> I enjoyed the whole arc with Dr. Carter, Benton and Dr. Gant. The whole ending was not expected at all in "Night Shift"...
> 
> It was one of the few times that Dr. Benton showed emotions...


Oh my, yes. When the cell phone rang. Oh my.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> They teased an episode just like it later in the series - I think there was a passenger jet crash, but just as they were getting ready to handle it, the message came through that there were no survivors.


My friend and used to play a game of "which E.R. plotline is being rehashed this week". It was after about season seven or eight that we started to notice this. New characters with issues similiar to what the old ones had.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

betts4 said:


> Oh my, yes. When the cell phone rang. Oh my.


Close...

Pager, remember it was 1996 or 1997! 

The look on Carter and Benton face....

You can't forget when Carter was on the painkillers addiction and he punched Benton and Benton said, "Yo ass still getting in the van" or something like that then, Carter started to cry and Benton barely wanted him touch him so he did man neck hug...


----------



## crsh1981 (Mar 19, 2010)

The only problem is that there is only 11 or 12 seasons out on DVD right now and i also was in the middle of season 13.... just sucks cause i've wasted months watching every episode form season 1 till now and it ends in the middle WTF!!!!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

My favorite is one people seem to hate. "Fathers and Sons" from season four. Doug and Mark go to attend to matters when Doug's dad dies and end up visiting Mark's parents.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

STAR TREK: THE NEXT GENERATION.

After it'd been airing for several years on TNN/SPIKE, I got a DVD recorder I started to record the entire series, as of a restart.

They got up to the end of season six on that run, and then didn't renew the rights. (Yes. I timed things well. Didn't I?)

End of TNG on SPIKE. No more recordings.

In the meantime, G4 had also gotten the rights, and I actually upgraded to digital cable just to get that channel. (They'd be catching up to the same point in the series in just a few weeks.)

G4 got up to the end of season six...

They also didn't renew their licence, and again the final season never ran.

SyFy got the rights, but started running them in an odd lineup, skipping episodes, etc.

They pulled it for months, are airing it again, but as before they're skipping episodes.

In the meantime TNG began also running on local channels (here at the horrible hour of 4am).

That run also has been random, with episodes being skipped, maybe a third of each season being run.

If memory serves they also didn't get up to season seven before going back and running selected episodes from year one again.

At this point I don't even know if it's still airing locally, or on SyFy.

I'm considering buying season seven on DVD.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

crsh1981 said:


> The only problem is that there is only 11 or 12 seasons out on DVD right now and i also was in the middle of season 13.... just sucks cause i've wasted months watching every episode form season 1 till now and it ends in the middle WTF!!!!


Exactly. I feel your pain! I just watched the last episode, and keep hoping TiVo will show it relisted . . . somewhere.

I wish TV stations would give a warning like that. When it was on TV every week, (when I didn't watch it at all!) it least there was a warning that it was being cancelled so we all got prepared and got closure.

But I feel like my friends suddenly died! aaack. My reaction seems rather pathetic, that a TV program is . . . friends.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

They all got hit with a helicopter and the hospital exploded because of the toxic fumes of decay from a great series gone bad.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Amazon says about Season 13: "This title will be released on July 6, 2010."
Perhaps the reason Season 13 is stopped midway is a ploy to increase demand and to get us to buy the DVDs, and to create exactly the sentiment and sense of loss that I'm feeling.

Now I'm really POd and angry enough to spit at the company (Warner?) for manipulating me. Not surprised at the manipulation, but 

I just made a commitment NOT to ever, ever, buy an ER DVD. I will post on Amazon about their sucker punching us.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

megory said:


> Amazon says about Season 13: "This title will be released on July 6, 2010."
> Perhaps the reason Season 13 is stopped midway is a ploy to increase demand and to get us to buy the DVDs, and to create exactly the sentiment and sense of loss that I'm feeling.
> 
> Now I'm really POd and angry enough to spit at the company (Warner?) for manipulating me. Not surprised at the manipulation, but
> ...


This is nothing new. Situations like this have been going on for a long time.


----------



## Joe777cool (Mar 26, 2010)

I am so mad that TNT did this.....especially on a cliffhanger! I watched ER when it first aired and then got away from it. I rediscovered it awhile back and have been completely hooked. DAMN YOU TNT


----------



## DouglasL (Mar 27, 2010)

I may be wrong but after doing some searching and nobody at TNT wants to talk about it I think I know why ER got the boot. It was in Season 13 and it had been anounces that Amazon was going to start selling season 13 of ER in July so that is why I think it got dumped the way it did. Why would somebody want to buy season 13 when it's still playing on TV. When the reruns were getting close to when season 15 was going to start on NBC, TNT went all the way back to the start. You can't even find it on NBC's web page anymore. Maybe somebody else will grab ER and start all over and run into the same problem unless they don't have it on as many times a week. It don't take long to run through a season of a show if it's on 5 days aweek and when it was first shown it was once aweek plus they don't have as many shows per seasons as they once did. Remember, it's all about MONEY.


----------



## DouglasL (Mar 27, 2010)

Blame Amazon as they are releasing season 13 which was on TNT this July.


Joe777cool said:


> I am so mad that TNT did this.....especially on a cliffhanger! I watched ER when it first aired and then got away from it. I rediscovered it awhile back and have been completely hooked. DAMN YOU TNT


----------



## DouglasL (Mar 27, 2010)

Good idea.


aaronwt said:


> This is nothing new. Situations like this have been going on for a long time.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

megory said:


> Amazon says about Season 13: "This title will be released on July 6, 2010."
> Perhaps the reason Season 13 is stopped midway is a ploy to increase demand and to get us to buy the DVDs, and to create exactly the sentiment and sense of loss that I'm feeling.
> 
> Now I'm really POd and angry enough to spit at the company (Warner?) for manipulating me. Not surprised at the manipulation, but
> ...


 Yeah. It is always a shock.


----------



## kelisa11 (Mar 29, 2010)

megory said:


> Exactly. I feel your pain! I just watched the last episode, and keep hoping TiVo will show it relisted . . . somewhere.
> 
> I wish TV stations would give a warning like that. When it was on TV every week, (when I didn't watch it at all!) it least there was a warning that it was being cancelled so we all got prepared and got closure.
> 
> But I feel like my friends suddenly died! aaack. My reaction seems rather pathetic, that a TV program is . . . friends.


I feel the same way! I feel rather pathetic that I actually googled this, which brought me here. I loved my little routine I had going in the morning, after working out to come home and watch ER. Now I have nothing to look forward to when I get home. I was really looking forward to watching the Ray/Neela storyline develop, as I never saw it when it first aired. Oh well, I guess I need to find something else to watch!


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

With ER gone, my routine is changed. I am not committed to the hospital. I can come and go when and as I please. I'm doing other things before acceding to TiVo.

But WELCOME Kelisa11. Hope you find something rewarding!


----------



## RowanCrann (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder if there is a certain amount of time Networks have to wait before they can re-air episodes originally aired by another network. Or if they were only sold the rights up though half of season 13 but not past that. I know that they don't even have the release dates for seasons 14 and 15 yet. Maybe they wont re-air those on any network until the DVD's are out.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd prefer a streaming service pick _ER _up, but I just found out _ER _is at least back on television. The Pop network shows 3 episodes a day, and sometimes many more on weekends.

It doesn't look like they show the episodes in exact order. They are in roughly sequential order within seasons, but they jump seasons often. I show episodes in seasons 2, 3, 5, and 6 scheduled over the next two weeks.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

POP is not in HD on my system (DirecTV) so the picture quality is so poor I have a tough time watching. it's fun to see Clooney, Margolies do their thing before they became famous.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Are they in order at the different times? I've seen networks re-run shows in order at say, the 2 PM timeslot, but when it airs at 5 PM, its following a different order.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

This is one of my favorite series, a classic. Would love it to watch it again but not interested in watching it on tv (edits, commercials, out-of-order) so I checked Is It Streaming? Apparently, it ain't. Anywhere. Surprising.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> POP is not in HD on my system (DirecTV) so the picture quality is so poor I have a tough time watching. it's fun to see Clooney, Margolies do their thing before they became famous.


I think ER was originally filmed in 480i widescreen so it can scale to fit a 1080p screen but you won't get the HD resolution. They started filming in 1080p about halfway through the series.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Allanon said:


> I think ER was originally filmed in 480i widescreen so it can scale to fit a 1080p screen but you won't get the HD resolution. They started filming in 1080p about halfway through the series.


Not looking for the HD Resolution, but like shows like Friends or Seinfeld, I wouldn't mind it scaled up to 16x9. That said, POP doesn't broadcast in HD at all on DirecTV so everything looks fuzzy and overall terrible. No matter what the show.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Allanon said:


> I think ER was originally filmed in 480i widescreen so it can scale to fit a 1080p screen but you won't get the HD resolution. They started filming in 1080p about halfway through the series.


No, it was filmed on film, and telecined to 480i for the first 6 seasons, and then was broadcast in 1080i beginning in the 7th season.

All seasons would show in HD on TNT since the source film content as a resolution that far exceeds 1080.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Squeak said:


> No, it was filmed on film, and telecined to 480i for the first 6 seasons, and then was broadcast in 1080i beginning in the 7th season.
> 
> All seasons would show in HD on TNT.


Didn't know they remastered it, I don't even think there is a Bluray disc for ER.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Allanon said:


> Didn't know they remastered it, I don't even think there is a Bluray disc for ER.


There isn't. But you can buy the HD seasons from Amazon.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yesterday POP showed one of my favorite eps, "A Hole in the Heart" - as a pharmacist, I LOVED this ep-Kerry let an insurance company have it because they wouldn't pay for a patient's enoxaparin (Lovenox), for $500, on an outpatient basis. 

But they WOULD pay for him to be hospitalized to be anticoagulated, at a MINIMUM charge of $10,000-which is absolutely RIDICULOUS!

I just loved how they exposed this horrible "forest for the trees" ignorance of the insurance companies!

GO KERRY! STICK IT TO THE MAN!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

One thing that bugs the CRUD out of me on POP is that at the end of each ep, which usually ends with a touching/tender/heartbreaking moment and soft music, or no sound at all, they suddenly

*TURN UP THE VOLUME 10000000% TO START THE END CREDITS! *

It scares the bejeebers out of me every time!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Squeak said:


> There isn't. But you can buy the HD seasons from Amazon.


Do you mean streaming or what?

Looks like the entire series is $200.. (or $191.09 for the same thing without the box to case the seasons in??)

Keep hoping they do a really dirt cheap version some day - though I admit less than $1/episode IS cheap.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

mattack said:


> Do you mean streaming or what?
> 
> Looks like the entire series is $200.. (or $191.09 for the same thing without the box to case the seasons in??)
> 
> Keep hoping they do a really dirt cheap version some day - though I admit less than $1/episode IS cheap.


Purchase.

Amazon.com: ER Season 1: Amazon Digital Services LLC


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

aw c'mon - no one is streaming this for free yet?

(that's my same reaction to Will & Grace not being anywhere)...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> aw c'mon - no one is streaming this for free yet?
> 
> (that's my same reaction to Will & Grace not being anywhere)...


except of course when it comes back with new episodes


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Squeak said:


> Purchase.
> 
> Amazon.com: ER Season 1: Amazon Digital Services LLC


Yikes, $20/season there. I'd rather have the discs with all of the extras (some eon).


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

mattack said:


> Yikes, $20/season there. I'd rather have the discs with all of the extras (some eon).


Vudu has ER for $19.99 per season like Amazon but only $0.99 for an episode opposed to Amazon's $2.99 an episode.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> (that's my same reaction to Will & Grace not being anywhere)...


The WE channel seems to be playing episodes of Will and Grace all day on Saturdays.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Allanon said:


> The WE channel seems to be playing episodes of Will and Grace all day on Saturdays.


I know thanks, I recorded it to refresh my memory when they announced it was coming back.
They were pretty good about running them in order, although they skipped an episode here and there.

I meant, I am surprised it (and ER) are not streaming on Netflix or Amazon Prime or Hulu.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

The complete ER is still available as bittorrent files, not that I would do that.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

They are broadcasting S1 starting 8/9. I don't think I've ever seen the 2 hour pilot.

They also have a 9 episode S3 marathon today starting at 2:30pm. I still don't know what pattern they use for broadcasting these. They aired S3 episodes 15-18 on 8/1, and today's marathon starts at episode 4. Is it by days of week (Tuesday and Saturday broadcast Season X; Wednesday and Sunday broadcast some other Season, etc)?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So I am just about to watch Season 6, ep 13, "Be Still My Heart," the ep where



Spoiler



Carter and Lucy get stabbed and Lucy dies ...I don't think I will watch much after this. I think the show went downhill after this. It was all about Carter going downhill then getting help, then starting the foundation etc-it was just never as good anymore. Just my opinion. Poor Lucy, though-that totally suuuuuuuuuuuuucked!


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Regina said:


> So I am just about to watch Season 6, ep 13, "Be Still My Heart," the ep where
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can still remember seeing that scene for the first time. Shocking. Great tune, though.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

'ER' Heads to Hulu in Exclusive Streaming Pact

Wow, it's about time.

Over the last several months I've watched seasons 1-8 on the Pop Channel. I have seasons 9, 10, and 11 on TiVo but I had to stop after watching so many episodes. I guess I can delete them now.


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> 'ER' Heads to Hulu in Exclusive Streaming Pact
> 
> Wow, it's about time.
> 
> Over the last several months I've watched seasons 1-8 on the Pop Channel. I have seasons 9, 10, and 11 on TiVo but I had to stop after watching so many episodes. I guess I can delete them now.


Why? It's not leaving Pop anytime soon, I don't believe.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

For Spectrum, Pop is the only thing we care about in Gold. Since we already have Hulu, I can downgrade to Silver and save a few dollars (and much TiVo space) now. (We currently have 50+ episodes saved up.)


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

FireMen2003 said:


> Why? It's not leaving Pop anytime soon, I don't believe.


I meant I'll just delete them to free up space, to stop having to manually skip commercials, and to avoid seeing all the screen spam that Pop injects.

I'll just watch on Hulu instead.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Cripes, took them long enough.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I watched the pilot on Hulu last night. Everyone looked so young. I've never seen the early episodes, so I'm quite pleased with this deal.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

2018's hottest show debuted in 1994. It's called ER, and it's awesome.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

mrizzo80 said:


> 2018's hottest show debuted in 1994. It's called ER, and it's awesome.


Or, as a comedienne once called it years ago: "Err."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mrizzo80 said:


> 2018's hottest show debuted in 1994. It's called ER, and it's awesome.


And the amazing thing is that although the show officially began in 1994, the original script for the pilot was written by Michael Crichton back in 1974. Now, granted, it had a some slight edits to bring the medical stuff up to date (the original script still apparently had references to glass IV bottles and such) but the majority of the script was untouched. That's how well the show has held up over the years, that a script written in 1974 can still feel somewhat current in 2018, 44 years later.

(Wow. That just blows my mind again.)


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Damn you - I watched the pilot last night on Hulu because of this thread and now I am probably hooked again. 
I can't believe it premiered in 1994 and how well it still holds up. 
Interesting to see who from the cast are still thriving and who have kind of disappeared. 
I totally forgot that William H Macy was even in this!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I remember it debuted the same night as Chicago Hope (I think that's what it was called) with Mandy Potemkin, which I actually liked better for awhile. I had my trusty VCR recording one and watch the other live. (Who does that these days?) I've also recently watched St Elsewhere from a decade before and that ALSO holds up pretty well (well except for seeing very young Howie Mandel and Denzel Washington makes me feel old). I think medical stories that aren't about tech, but about people should always hold up pretty well.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Mandy Potemkin? Is that some sort of comment on Mandy's personality or acting? 

(itym Mandy Patinkin)


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I've been watching a little on Hulu. We signed up a few weeks ago when my wife wanted to catch up on Designated Survivor and finding ER was a pleasant surprise.


----------

